# partial uvulectomy



## tbranch (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello, my doc excised 50% of the uvula.  42140 doesn't state partial or total.  Which CPT code should I use?

Thanks!


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net (Aug 15, 2013)

42140 is the only CPT for a uvulectomy, so that's correct.  In order to indicate that only 50% of the uvula was removed, I would append a 52 modifier.


----------



## tbranch (Aug 15, 2013)

thank you very much!


----------

